

Ask HN: Do you have friends who are not software engineers, outside of work? - vijayr

Friends who are not software engineers, and whom you know outside of your work (all of your workplaces combined).  How did you meet them? Ever had conversations like "FB isn't actually good for your privacy" only for them to look at you as if you were insane?
======
404error
None of my friends can code. Bums me out sometimes since I have no one to talk
to about this stuff. Sometime it feels like I am the only one in my town that
can code. (I live in a <100K Farming Community)

When I start a conversation about anything related to code or the internet
everyone just looks confused so we just talk sports.

~~~
Spoom
My situation is much the same, minus the sports. It makes finding a cofounder
quite difficult when the standard advice is to use friends you have known for
a long time.

~~~
404error
Yeah, I pretty much have given up on finding a local cofounder. My location
doesn't help either I'm on the the central coast (California). Right smack in
the middle, about 4-5 hours away from The Bay and 3 hours away from L.A.

~~~
Spoom
Try being in Cleveland.

~~~
404error
You win. Organize a meetup, if that's your kind of thing.

------
mansigandhi
Not in the bay area, but when I'm back home in India - yes. All of them from
high school and undergrad. Most of them don't get my startup is because they
can't grasp what a location-based app does...and we end up talking about
movies & music :)

